# does anyone's SA get worse around family?



## actin weird (Mar 26, 2015)

I've noticed that i feel most uncomfortable around family, mainly close family like my siblings and parents, and i feel really weird interacting with other people when my family is around. i don't know why.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When I'm alone with my family its better than around others. When I'm with family and strangers its hell. Probably the worst anxiety.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I started getting into this routine of not making much effort talking to my family members. I guess I feel too drained and I like my alone time and it's starting to cause even more problems. They feel like they don't know me, and it just reminds me even more about how a past counselor was trying to diagnose me with Schizoid Personality Disorder. I relate to the list a lot. Especially the part about not caring for close relationships (basically just with my family). So I need the support system, but I'm being tugged the other way as well. 

I feel uneasy and uncomfortable when I'm in the same room and I feel there are expectations of me. I'll have to try harder.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Family can make it worse especially if you have family members who are control freaks and like to argue against everything you say. I know too many people in my life who think everything that they say is right and that there is no argument against it. It is exhausting to be around these type of people and they can cause me close up and not want to socialize with them.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

^Yes. Exactly. If I were to open up this one particular family member likes to argue and refute my explanations. So it's been a theme with them to invalidate what people say. And this particular family member wrote me a letter and it included a statement about me making effort to talk to them more. Mostly a letter of blaming me as usual.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

actin weird said:


> I've noticed that i feel most uncomfortable around family, mainly close family like my siblings and parents, and i feel really weird interacting with other people when my family is around. i don't know why.


My anxiety multiplies exponentially with family.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you know whats funny, talking to my family only makes me feel less, yet they are the only ones i can talk to


----------



## Dennis27 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm more angry around my family sometimes. When I'm at work I have to put on a mask. When I come home that mask comes off. I vent to my parents too much, like a little spoiled kid. There is a angry child that comes out sometimes.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah family is definitely a trigger. 

Mostly my dad. He's very controlling and wants quick & direct responses. I remember awhile back he asked me a question, it wasn't about anything important but I was actually interested in the topic so I started going on excitedly about it. Sometimes (as if you haven't noticed lol) I tend to ramble. So I was rambling and he cut me off going "I just wanted a yes or no answer!" ...so...do you think I wanted to talk to him after that? I felt uncomfortable the rest of the day. 

The rest of my family it's more often my siblings when they ask me about what's going on in my life. If I do go out and do things with my friend or something interesting actually happened at work, it's usually brushed off as nothing. So then I feel like nothing I do matters.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

My family are perpetual complainers, I'm ****in sick of them


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a lot of anxiety around my mom, and I always have. But she was my abuser when I was little, for years. I just do not trust the woman, at all, and I'm sure that's where it all comes from. I haven't had a relationship with her since I was probably ten years old (and even then it was a sick and abusive one). We haven't talked about anything but maybe the weather, and a quick, hey how are you since I was that age. I actually do alright when she's around as long as my dad and my kids are there (I do not trust her with my kids btw, she has never, ever once been alone with them). On very rare occasions when I'm left alone with her my anxiety goes through the roof. I love her because she's my mom, but that's as much as I can do. She's a very sick, troubled, very manipulate woman even after all these years.


I have anxiety around extended family I think just because we only see each other once or twice a year. I've always believed we don't see each other much (my mom's brothers, my dad's brothers, cousins) because no one can stand to be around my mom....because they've all at point told me as much, at least once.


----------



## northernlass (Aug 20, 2014)

My parents were strict, especially my mother. She could be cruel telling me what an imbecile I was, always putting me down. Think that contributed to my SA and other mental health issues. After my parents were gone, my older brother became the controller, calling the shots. Then I became frightened of him as I had been with my parents, too afraid to cross him. Now he has emigrated, so at least I have some breathing space, but my anxiety still remains, especially when surrounded by people.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Same! When I go anywhere with my mom I just feel like an awkward useless little bug. Thank God for my job and college where I can be myself with no judgement. With family I feel like a child whereas when I'm away from them I feel more successful at things.


----------

